

NetApp CEO departs - sfbay
http://www.wsj.com/articles/netapp-ceo-tom-georgens-to-depart-1433191002

======
sfbay
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/01/netapp-moves-
ceo-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/01/netapp-moves-ceo-
idUSL3N0YN55220150601)

